#   >     ..   ..

## .

.


     !

     .




 !

    ..   ..         .

     30  31    ,           ,    ,   ..   ..
       .         .
 ,                ,   ,       .
    ,    ..   ..       -.
 ,   ..   ..    ,       .        ,         ,  ,     ,        .       ,      ,      .
  ,            .  ,            ,      .
    ..   ..           (!) .           ,      ,   ,   .
     (      ),      .    ,        ,         .            .   .     .

  !
  ,   ..   ..,   .         .
   ,   ,           ,      ,   ,  .
    447  14  2010  ..                      .
 ,      ..,   ,      ?

  !
 ..   ..          .              .           ,     .
         .
  ,       ,                       .

   20   
 .

----------

, , !
       ,           .  ,       ,     .

   ""    ... -  .    ,     .   ,       .

----------

,  .

----------


## stas

* .*,    ,        .

----------

> ,     .


     .        -   ,  .
      .   ,             .
    ,         .
    ,       .        ,    83-.       83-       83- ? 
     ,         ,    ,            -         .         ,             ",    " ,      " ".      ,       .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,


   ?    2010 ,     ,            -   ,         ,     -      , ,  ,             ,         -  ,      ,      -  ,  ?  ?
   ,          ,    1013310   -,         ,    -   ,      -         ,       -        ,      -  -     ,     ,   . . 

  , ,  -    5 ...

, ,     ,           ,    ,         ,       -           .     ,      , ,    -   25,      !   !

----------


## Plesen~

> .


 ,     ,              !            ...

      ? ?  ,      ,   -  -     0503137   ?    ,  ,         ""..   ,          ,  5   !       .     .
        ,  ,           ,     ,           -    .        -   ,   -  ,    ,     ,     ...

----------

,       Plesen~  !  ,    ..        .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,       .


 ,   ...:

 157 :Frown: )
50202000    

 191 (  2011):
 0503138, .89:
  5 -          250212000       

    ?? ,               - ?       ???

----------


## Plesen~

.. 255-  08.12,    13.12,    *3*        ,        28.12   190 :211..	-   **       ,

----------


## Plesen~

> .


 :Smilie:      ...

----------

,  ,      ?     .       .         ,   .           .  , ,             . , Plesen~,      .   .           .

----------


## Plesen~

,      162       101 12 000   101 34 000,    1        ,     101 24 000  101 34 000...      ?  ,          3    ??       ??     .    129-     .  ,   ...

----------

,     ""  .        ...      ,     ""    .

     ,     !   ?

----------


## Plesen~

> , ,             .


, ,  ...,       ...
,            ,          ...,    ,              ...

        ,    ,    ,         ...

----------

01.01.2012.     2010    .

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> ,      162       101 12 000   101 34 000,    1        ,     101 24 000  101 34 000...      ?


   (  ,     - )     01.01.2011     ,            01.01.2011? , ,    ,     ??   :Wow:  (,   ,         :Embarrassment:  ).

----------


## Plesen~

> ,  ,      ?


   ?       ,      ,  ....

      ,     (  )     ...

       ,         ,     ,   ,     ,      ,       ..      ,    . 

     ,      ,              ...

  ,

----------


## Plesen~

> .


,            ,    ...

     ,       ,
  ,       ,  ,  .       ,
      ( ,         ?),       ,     ?  -     ...

----------

,        .   ,        .
    :
1.  ,  ,  " "   ,     ,     ?       .     !!!
2.   ,       -     ?   - . ""         .
3.            ,        -,   ?
    ? 

   Pleseni -  !

----------

-,     !         .     ...    ""  ... 
-, ,      ""   ...





 27  2008 . N 666


    5 
  ,   
    ,



      2011 ...

----------


## .

,    .       .  !
   Plesen~ !



> .,    ,        .


      .
     ,           ,        ,      ,   .
  ,            .
 stas!   ,         .         .

----------


## .

,    ..   ,    ..      ,      .
       ,       ...
 -  2010 .   152  30.12.2009,     ,   01.01.2010,       .  ..   ,           ,            152.
 152     4  2010 .  N 16247.  19  2010 .    2  2010 .
     152      02-06-07  1  2010  (  ..).
:   ..   2010   ,    152,        (12 )   ?
,  ,     ,         .
  2009 .
- 2009 .    148  30.12.2008 .,      ,   01.01.2009,       .
 148     12  2009 . (.  13309).       6  2009 .  39.    17  2009 .
  (  ..)    148     02-06-07/1411  30  2009 .
  ..!             12 .
    ,   148     ,    .
   .         .
  .
   02-06-07/1411  30  2009         .
         02-06-07/1505  10.04.2009 .,     (  ..)    148.
     148   ,    12   .
    .            .         .         . ,          .
 ,            -       ,         ,         .
   ,          .

 .

----------

.   :  ",  ,      "       ???-  ..       ,   ,         .    , .... .         ""  .

 ,        . 
   "  ".

----------

!  ,    ...- ,   ...     . ,       )))       5     .       ....  

   "" .  . ,

----------


## 223

> !  ,    ...- ,   ...     .


 
  -   ?      
  ,             -     

    ,

----------


## Qwer12Qwer12

> 5     .       ....


   .
  ,     .

----------

> -   ?      
>   ,             -     
> 
>     ,


  ...  ....      -  !!!!

----------

> -   ?      
>   ,             -


   .   ""    ,    . 
  ,      . 
,  Plesen~,  .

----------

,             ,     ...
        ,   .    . ,      - .   , , .

----------

> 1,    .     "    " .


        -         ,      ....

----------


## Rat1972

> "    "


   ?  ?

----------

> ?  ?


-...

----------

..   ..!    30- ,      .     ,   .   ,      ,        , !        "" ,    ,     ,       ""   .   1978  (   ),        ,         ,    , ,      ,      .         ,       ,        ,         .  -   -,           ,    ,    ("")     .   ,         ,  ,   ("") -     ,                ,   .    -   "",     ,    -             .

----------

> ?  ?


.                ( ),    ,       - ,         ,        ,     .

    29  2011

----------


## Ed2005

> 111, 112, 121, 122, 242, 243, 244, 611, 612, 851, 852,  (, - .   830 "" ,   831 "  " -   ;          ).       1


    600  ,    400, 500, 700.

----------

> ..   ..!    30- ,      .     ,   .   ,      ,        , !        "" ,    ,     ,       ""   .   1978  (   ),        ,         ,    , ,      ,      .         ,       ,        ,         .  -   -,           ,    ,    ("")     .   ,         ,  ,   ("") -     ,                ,   .    -   "",     ,    -             .


       .         .    ,             ,             .          .

----------

..        ..     .
 ..             .
,     - , .. ,      .
    ,   ,           !
         ""      !

----------


## BTG

> ..     .
> ..          .
> ,     - , .. ,      .


  ! 




> ,   ,           !!


    -  .




> ""      !


    ..  ?          ""?

----------


## Yatana

** ,  ().   Word         ,         :yes:

----------

,     ,     ?)

----------


## margo46

,   -   "" ,           ,    . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ..   ..!    30- ,      .     ,   .   ,      ,        , !        "" ,    ,     ,       ""   .   1978  (   ),        ,         ,    , ,      ,      .         ,       ,        ,         .  -   -,           ,    ,    ("")     .   ,         ,  ,   ("") -     ,                ,   .    -   "",     ,    -             .


      ()  2  .       ,    . ,     . -  ,  ,     -    .      -   .       8-(         ...     -   !   ?...

----------


## Lina.1941

Поздравляю, вас посетила отличная мысль

----------

:Frown:           ,         "" ,     "  ".
  ""  ,      " ",         1,     ,     ,    "",      .     ,       " "    .  !    , "" !   !   "" ,    .   !    ,      ,        , ,     ,     ,       ,          ,     .                 ,   ? !

----------

!      ,           ,  .,     ,      ,     .
         ,           .        ,      !

----------


## YanTsys

> ....    ,            .....  
> ...  ,    ,     -  -    ,  ,  - 
> 
> *  : * 
> 
>  ,   -, -       -       .
> 
> 
>   .


                 ,                           "   1700   ...     ...       ...  
                           ...

                      .

     ,

----------



----------


## fgu78

:yes:

----------

> "    "


- ,           ,      1       .    . :Wink:

----------


## Plesen~

..    1

----------

> ..    1


   ,          :Frown:

----------


## nash975

, ???      "",  ?

----------


## Borometr157

,  ,            . 1,   ,   .    1,       ,     .

----------


## Nephila

,     ...     ,   ,    "!!!  :Wow:    ! ?  ! ,   ? ,   !"   :Big Grin:

----------


## Xpander

,        , ,  (  26  ?)    ?  ?    ?   ?   ?      ?  ? ?  ?     -.       -    .
" "  -   (...,  ) -  .     05  -       10-20 .    ,  -      2-3 (   ""  ),  -    .
  -    5-6,   ,   .   ,        , "--", "",           ,       - (      ).     ,     -   -  ,  ,   (  ),   - .
   - -    -     . ----, , ,  - "",        ""- ,         .   -   ,   -  "" ,      - "" -   .      "" -      -      90- .   -    ,          .
        (     - )-      -               ---.

----------

Xpander  .           .        ,   " " 2  2 = 5,    6.   ,   (!!!)    ,     , ,    01 ?  ,  ""  ,       .       : "  ?"  "  !  ."    ?  1   -  ,   .      .      -?       .         .

----------

-.    "" ,    ,   ..    1 ?    ,    " "   ,  () ,        .   ,      ()?   -   ,       ,  ,         ,     () - - ,       ,    "...". ,    ,     , ,   .    - (!), 3  ,      " ",     ,   .   ,      ,  -    .  -  ,    , -  ...,       ""       !            ,     -   .   ,    ...

----------


## Xpander

,    .
   ,   ,     .
      -  ,  2-3 !!!  /,  , .
      .  .
  1-2 ,     ,       .
 .

----------


## Sand Rostov

,  -   -       2013 ? 
    ,      . ...

----------

> ...


      ,        " ",    .  -     ,   .   ,   ,       ,    "" (..   )  .   ,    ,    .      ,   .     , ,     ,      ,       -   ,  .           .    : "  ,   (.. , -)  !".  ,   ,        ,     ,         .

----------

> .         .    ,             ,             .          .


       "    , -  !",    . ,           -   ? , -     ?     ?    ,   ,     ,  ""  -?

----------


## margo46

-      ? :Big Grin:    ,    (  ).      -  ,    .  - -... :Wink:

----------

> ,  -   -       2013 ? 
>     ,      . ...


  ,     ,                       ....
   .   ,           ,     -     ...

 -     ....   ""  ... 
   ,   ,        ....

----------


## topalov

> ,


  ...    " ".  ,  (   ).

----------

> "    , -  !",    . 
>     ,   ,     ,  ""  -?


      ,       ,      (   )

----------


## margo46

!!        :Frown:

----------

> ,   ,       ,    "" (..   )  .   ,    ,    .      ,   .     , ,     ,      ,       -   ,  .


,        ""  ,     .  ..    162 (184)     ,          (20611000)  ,    ,        ,    ...

    ...
       ...

----------

> : "  ,   (.. , -)  !".  ,   ,


,     ...   ,     ...       ,          ...  ...    "" ,        ,      ,      ... 

             ...

----------

19  2016   .  ..   :

" ,    ,    1    .
                         - .      - ,        .
       33                .        0503737    (     ).
        ?
   ,   ,   -          ,   ,         ,    .
   ,   .   ,         ,    .     ."

      ...

----------


## tat9718204

,    :"          ,       ...".

----------


## tat9718204

157  52         ...
 157  


> .314.     ,   ,   (, )      ( ) **      ( ),      ()         ,          .


 52      ....
 162  ,         ..

----------


## topalov

> 157  52


     .    /)))
  ,       ...

----------


## -

2  - 209  24.12.2015  229  31.12.2015        191  28.12.2010...
, ,  ,           .        !      ,    .209?
   ...? -...

----------


## tat9718204

,      ,       ,      ?

----------


## -

> ,      ,       ,      ?


  229:
3.*   :
)* () ,                      ,     ,    () ,    ()  ()          ,         ()         -   ()       ( ),     ,   ,   () ,        () ,          ()   ()      ()   ,     ,    , ,   ,      ,           ; 
)*     ,              ,        ,   ,        ,                        ,        ,                 (  ,             )               ,             ,     ..

----------


## tat9718204

229

----------


## -

> 229


209     19.01.2016
              .

----------

229  209      .       ,    ,   , -   .   209  ,     ,       .

----------

> 229:
> 3.*   :
> )* () ,                      , .


 ...   ,     ,    ,   , "    ",        1,    2,4,5  ..,      191    127 ,   33 737 ,      ?

----------

> ...   ,     ,    ,   , "    ",        1,    2,4,5  ..,      191    127 ,   33 737 ,      ?


,  .
/       . ,  /   ,      -   .
 ,  ,  /     ,     .

----------


## topalov

,   .
 ,   191   .

----------


## tat9718204

.     .

----------


## marina-gdj

> ,    :"          ,       ...".


       .    .   2016 . .      .      (       )  !!! 30.09.2016.   , .   ,    ,   ,           ,      .
   :                 . : "   -         ". 
     " ", "".

----------


## topalov

.      ""  )))

----------


## _

> 209     19.01.2016
>               .





> 229  209      .       ,    ,   , -   .   209  ,     ,       .


  ,      ""   "" ... ,   ,    ...  "" ... -,  "...  ,     " " ",     -      ...
      209   24.12...   ...               01.04

      ,      ,     229...   31.12...         01.02...

       ,      ...     ...

----------

:   17.12.15 199,   ... 33 , 737   ,   ,        , , .  ,          ?          ,   .         . -      ...

----------


## ZlukaM

> .    .   2016 . .      .      (       )  !!! 30.09.2016.


  .  ,    ...   ...

----------


## -

01.04.2016  02-06-07/19436 "             ()     ,    "     ... 
  :
1)   .    .   :   420530  440140130
2)     : 
  .  440140130  440110130 
  .  420530  440110130 -  , ,  ?  
   ,          .   -  ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> -      ...


     .

----------


## topalov

> .


 .
     ,     .

----------

" ",     ,    !!!
     ,    ...

----------

..... :Smilie:

----------


## topalov

...)

----------

